# Dug this mourning



## Dewfus (Apr 10, 2020)

Yet another descent haul this mourning  
Started th mourning off with yet another mystery or 2 lol I'm guessing the smaller one on the right is a ball jar but no ball name on it bu let i found them side by side barried  




The next 2 I've never seen ether the green one I thnk is a perfume ??? The bumpy one indnthave a clue  




BUT IT WAS A GOOD DAY FOR MILKS LOL YASSSSS  


 










 


And a whisky and a medicine 


 
And an ugly salt shaker and a full cap gun lol


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 10, 2020)

It seems that you have the same issue with the milk bottles as me, the curse of the blank slugplates! Lol. Good finds though.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 10, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> It seems that you have the same issue with the milk bottles as me, the curse of the blank slugplates! Lol. Good finds though.



Yep  my wife found the only one with an actual name embossed on it lol but I love em all the same as iam obsessed!!





PlaneDiggerCam said:


> It seems that you have the same issue with the milk bottles as me, the curse of the blank slugplates! Lol. Good finds though.


I lied lol I have this one


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 11, 2020)

That is some haul! Someone really liked thier malted milk. You never disappoint dew. Always a crazy assortment of some cool s__t!


----------



## RCO (Apr 11, 2020)

cap guns were pretty common toys in the 50's due to the cowboys/western craze , I've found them before but there usually broken or rusted by now


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hubley made some cast iron cap guns that i think might be one.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 11, 2020)

Some of the really heavy cast cap guns can date to the 1930s or 1940s. You're looks like one of those type.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 12, 2020)

I like the old cap guns.

Hubley star steer Working cap gun. Bought not found of course.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 12, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Some of the really heavy cast cap guns can date to the 1930s or 1940s. You're looks like one of those type.


Gene autrey, lone ranger, and dick tracy cap guns and old hubley 1800s are most desired.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 12, 2020)

I usually can find the LECO USA cap gun plastic bullets when digging.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 12, 2020)

I remember having a cast iron cap gun called a two-timer. It used caps but also the front sight and hammer was made to shoot rubberbands. Me and my brothers lost that long ago. Someone will probably dig it up in our old yard of the house we grew up in. I see the circle of life now!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 12, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> I usually can find the LECO USA cap gun plastic bullets when digging.


The yellow cap rings i see alot. Never found a plastic bullet.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 12, 2020)

Plastic Leco bullet I thought I should share.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 12, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That is some haul! Someone really liked thier malted milk. You never disappoint dew. Always a crazy assortment of some cool s__t!


Ty my friend I try lol tha





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I like the old cap guns.View attachment 205304Hubley star steer Working cap gun. Bought not found of course.


its 





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I like the old cap guns.View attachment 205304Hubley star steer Working cap gun. Bought not found of course.


 That gun is awsome my friend !!!!


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks for posting Dewfus. I enjoy following your digs.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 12, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Plastic Leco bullet I thought I should share.


O ther than plastic that looks like a real shell. Very interesting.


----------

